# Oculust Rift



## CL90 (15. September 2013)

Hey, hat schon irgendwer ein gutes stück zuhause?
Ich mein die dinger kosten nur 300$

was ich mich frage ist, das es ja irgendwie eine planung gab das die auflösung bald fullHD in der brille ist. 
aber wenn ich die jetzt schon bestelle hat man dementsprechend die "alte".
weiß da jemand mehr?

ansonsten bestell ich mir das schnieke teil mal


----------



## Dossla (15. September 2013)

Hallo,

das was man da aktuell kaufen kann ist eine Entwickler Version, die Full HD Version ist ein Prototyp. Ich würde jetzt noch keine 300$ in den Sand setzen da an dem Gerät immernoch gearbeitet wird z.B. arbeiten is atm daran die Microbewegungen des Kopfes mit zu erfassen um dass die Übelkeit die man durch das tragen der Brille bekommt aufzuhalten.


----------



## CL90 (15. September 2013)

oh
alles klar, genau auf solche informationen hab ich gehofft 
dann warte ich noch


----------

